# Chicks on their own?



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have never let mama hen raise her babies until this year.In the past,I stole them when they were dry.Now I'm seeing the first one ignoring her babies at 6.5 wks.Is this normal?At what age do the hens kick the babies out of the nest?The 2 chicks are doing fine but I wasn't expecting her to do this so early.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

As long as the chicks are eating, scratching, drinking, it may be time for weaning. At 6.5 weeks I wouldn't worry.

If you want permanent togetherness, get silkies, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Alright,babies are fine.Mama goes to the main coop tomorrow.I think she even started laying again.Thanks!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My horse and youngster were a lot worse. The baby calling all day and digging holes. Until she met a playmate.


----------

